# BLASC 2 - unbekannter fehler-



## Gorass (28. Oktober 2007)

genau diese Ansage bekomme ich wenn ich wenn ich BLACS 2 -manuell- starten möchte ... von alleine Starten tut es garnicht mehr.

Jemand irgend ne geringe Idee?

Zudem is in der mitte meines Desktops der Blasc Ladebalken, darüber steht :

Blasc 2.0 Hauptprogramm
Blasc 2 wird initialisiert
Lade Einstellungen

offenbar bricht da irgendwo die Verbindung gänzlich ab ... auch auf anklicken in der Schnellstartleiste reagiert Blasc nicht.


----------



## Blaner (28. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir bricht es schon beim Starten ab

Vers. 2.2 unter Vista


----------



## Gorass (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab zwar kein Vista aber danke ... irgendwie gehts jetzt wieder... keine ahnung was gesponnen hat, kann also zu. danke


----------



## Chaos777 (4. November 2007)

Habe das selbe Problem. Jedesmal wenn ich versuche Blasc zu starten kommt die Ansage "unbekannter Fehler".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 need Help


----------



## Dunkelmanne (4. November 2007)

hallo, bei mir kam genau die gleiche fehlermeldung. unter einstellungen war kein haeckchen an den wow-servern gesetzt. hier an mind. einem ein haeckchen setzen und dann sollte es wieder funktionieren.
Gruss
Manne


----------



## Chaos777 (5. November 2007)

Dunkelmanne schrieb:


> hallo, bei mir kam genau die gleiche fehlermeldung. unter einstellungen war kein haeckchen an den wow-servern gesetzt. hier an mind. einem ein haeckchen setzen und dann sollte es wieder funktionieren.
> Gruss
> Manne


wie meinst du das? unter den einstellungen von blasc? wenn ja  dann wie denn bitte wenn ichs nicht gestartet bekomme^^?


----------



## Pepe_D (6. November 2007)

habe den gleichen fehler, auch nach erneutem installieren kommt der fehler wieder.


----------



## blackrose1987 (7. November 2007)

ich habe diesen Fehler auch


----------



## Shariko (7. November 2007)

Bei mir ist das gleiche. Hab schon zig mal das Häckchen gesetzt, aber jedesmal aufs neue muß ich es wieder setzen.
Selbst wenn ich die Einstellung speicher, beim erneuten Start is Häckchen wieder weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

